# car insurance



## ash calme (Dec 4, 2015)

i haven't worked since 23/03/20, but my insurance refused to freeze it and i still can't coz there is nothing out there. what do you suggest please


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

A different insurance copany. One that cares about you as a customer.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

ash calme said:


> i haven't worked since 23/03/20, but my insurance refused to freeze it and i still can't coz there is nothing out there. what do you suggest please


I suggest an editor to review and correct your content before you post.


----------



## TheSorcerer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

ash calme said:


> i haven't worked since 23/03/20, but my insurance refused to freeze it and i still can't coz there is nothing out there. what do you suggest please


https://www.forbes.com/sites/advisor/2020/03/26/covid-19s-impact-on-your-car-insurance/#374f07a26515
might offer a suggestion in the article that could help but if your insurance won't freeze maybe you might want to consider a different insurance.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Are you saying you want your insurance 2 basically cancel the policy during this pandemic and then resume when things get back to normal? If your vehicle is financed, I don't think that is allowed


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

OP is in London. Maybe different insurance coverage there applies to for-hire driving? Is he just trying to suspend ride share coverage, if there is such a thing? Not enough information.:confusion:


----------

